# Warning about the Litter Lifter



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I got it a couple days ago. Think twice before you buy it, because the first moment you try it.......you will never ever want to use a regular scoop, and you'll rack your brain trying to understand how it can be that you used to scoop with anything other than the Litter Lifter, and how it can be that there are cat owners that still use something other than the Litter Lifter.

It's not a better scoop, it's a different way of life!

I imagine that regular scoops will soon stop existing...


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this the lifter?

Amazon.com: Litter-Lifter Kitty Litter Scoop for Cats Assorted Color: Pet Supplies


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I vowed to never buy another plastic litter scoop again in my lifetime.

Cast aluminum for me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, that's the one, but I found it cheaper at Petco.

What's so good about cast aluminium?


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I'll keep that in mind, although I haven't really had any issues with my current scoop. What's so special about this one?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ted said:


> Is this the lifter?
> 
> Amazon.com: Litter-Lifter Kitty Litter Scoop for Cats Assorted Color: Pet Supplies


Yes.

I didn't buy it because it's more efficient (though it is). I got it because a LOT fewer small pieces fall through. And the Petco price is pretty darn good.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> Yes, that's the one, but I found it cheaper at Petco.
> 
> What's so good about cast aluminium?


Indestructible - I've busted plastic in the past

Comfortable handle - I had to wrap a towel around the handle of my last heavy duty plastic one

Polished aluminum - Allows litter to sift through with great ease

Slots are sized correctly - Not too small, which impedes litter flow, not too large, which allows "details" to pass through

Easier to clean











I've never tried a litter lifter before though. I just don't care for plastic anymore. I had too many problems.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Arkona, it's good-bye to shaking the scoop. When you lift it, the litter sifts through in instants, like water or very fine sand. Saves litter too.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> Arkona, it's good-bye to shaking the scoop. When you lift it, the litter sifts through in instants, like water or very fine sand. Saves litter too.


Interesting. I never thought shaking the scoop to be a hassle, though


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Arkona said:


> Interesting. I never thought shaking the scoop to be a hassle, though


Neither did I, but this thing is really something. It catches smaller pieces, sifts smoother, and seems to leave a cleaner box. For $5 at Petco it's really worth a try.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I've just watched the short video for the litter lifter on Petco's website and showed it to my husband. He thinks we should buy it, but there's no Petco in HK so I'm going to buy it online. It's selling for $4.94, a very reasonable price to me!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have both the Dura Scoop (the cast aluminum one) and a Litter Lifter. I've had the Dura Scoop for probably 7-8 years...so they definitely hold up. Even the coating on the handle hasn't dried out.

I tend to use them both. I have two huge boxes (made from storage totes) and generally only scoop every other day. The Litter Lifter is pretty flat and I can't pick up as much with one pass like I can with deep scoop on the Dura Scoop. I also don't like the angle of the Litter Lifter for digging down a couple inches into the litter (I tend to keep it pretty deep). So I use the Dura Scoop for the "heavy lifting" and then make a a couple passes with the Litter Lifter to get the smaller pieces.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting item...

I will look into it soon, as my ''scoopers'' need to be renewed soon.

Call me cheap, but 5$ for a scooper??? I usually get mine at the dollar store.

Nevertheless, you got my curious about it!

sandyrivers


----------

